# nv geht nvidia nicht

## Gorgone

also ich hab n problem um nicht nochmal alles durchzukauen hier der link im anderen forum

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?s=4132cbdb30ea62ee98815914a14f5826&threadid=83861

das meine 16nte oder nochmehr installation also ich hab das jetzt nicht zum ersten mal gemacht nur jetzt gehts nicht mehr ???? 

nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx frisch

nvidia geladen

nvidia in der modules.conf

load "dri" in der xf86conf aus ge(#)routet bei nvidia load "glx" hinzugefügt

LOG-nv:

```

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.22_pre2-gss i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 05 August 2003

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Wed Aug  6 19:40:25 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "XFree86 Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) XKB: model: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) XKB: layout: "de"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (Is a directory)

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3099 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b099 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 1102,0004 card 1102,0053 rev 03 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:1: chip 1102,7003 card 1102,0040 rev 03 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:2: chip 1102,4001 card 1102,0010 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 1011,0019 card 1113,1207 rev 41 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 109e,036e card 0070,13eb rev 11 class 04,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0d:1: chip 109e,0878 card 0070,13eb rev 11 class 04,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3147 card 1106,3147 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1106,0571 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:2: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 23 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:3: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 23 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0150 card 0000,0000 rev a4 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI: (0:13:0) Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture rev 17, Mem @ 0xe3006000/12

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro] rev 164, Mem @ 0xe0000000/24, 0xd8000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe3007000 - 0xe3007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe3004000 - 0xe30043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe3000000 - 0xe3003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe3005000 - 0xe30057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [5] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe3006000 - 0xe3006fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe3007000 - 0xe3007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe3004000 - 0xe30043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe3000000 - 0xe3003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe3005000 - 0xe30057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [5] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe3006000 - 0xe3006fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe3007000 - 0xe3007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe3004000 - 0xe30043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe3000000 - 0xe3003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe3005000 - 0xe30057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe3006000 - 0xe3006fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) MGA: driver for Matrox chipsets: mga2064w, mga1064sg, mga2164w,

   mga2164w AGP, mgag100, mgag100 PCI, mgag200, mgag200 PCI, mgag400,

   mgag550

(II) GLINT: driver for 3Dlabs chipsets: gamma, gamma2, ti_pm2, ti_pm, r4,

   pm4, pm3, pm2v, pm2, pm, 300sx, 500tx, mx, delta

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2, Vanta,

   RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64, Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256,

   GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400, GeForce2 MX 100/200,

   GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go, GeForce2 Integrated GPU,

   GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra, Quadro2 Pro,

   GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,

   GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

   GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, GeForce4 440 Go 64M,

   GeForce4 410 Go 16M, Quadro4 500 GoGL, Quadro4 550 XGL, Quadro4 NVS,

   GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go,

   Quadro4 580 XGL, Quadro4 280 NVS, Quadro4 380 XGL,

   GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3, GeForce3 Ti 200,

   GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600, GeForce4 Ti 4400,

   0x0252, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,

   Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,

   Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, 0x0300, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,

   GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, 0x0316, 0x0317, 0x0318,

   0x0319, 0x031A, 0x031B, 0x031C, 0x031D, 0x031E, 0x031F,

   GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200, 0x0323, GeForce FX Go5200,

   GeForce FX Go5250, 0x032A, Quadro FX 500, 0x032C, 0x032D, 0x032F

(II) TGA: driver for Digital chipsets: tga, tga2

(II) S3: driver (version 0.3.5 for S3 chipset: 964-0, 964-1, 968,

   Trio32/64, Aurora64V+

(II) S3VIRGE: driver (version 1.8.6) for S3 ViRGE chipsets: virge, 86C325,

   virge vx, 86C988, virge dx, virge gx, 86C375, 86C385, virge gx2,

   86C357, virge mx, 86C260, virge mx+, 86C280, trio 3d, 86C365,

   trio 3d/2x, 86C362, 86C368

(II) SIS: driver for SiS chipsets: SIS5597/5598, SIS530/620,

   SIS6326/AGP/DVD, SIS300/305, SIS630/730, SIS540, SIS315, SIS315H,

   SIS315PRO, SIS550, SIS650/M650/651/652/M652/M653/740, SIS330(Xabre),

   SIS660

(II) RENDITION: rendition driver (version 4.0) for chipsets: V1000,

   V2100/V2200

(II) NEOMAGIC: Driver for Neomagic chipsets: neo2070, neo2090, neo2093,

   neo2097, neo2160, neo2200, neo2230, neo2360, neo2380

(II) I740: Driver for Intel i740 chipset: i740 (agp), i740 (pci)

(II) TDFX: Driver for 3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3 chipsets: 3dfx Banshee,

   3dfx Voodoo3, 3dfx Voodoo5

(II) SAVAGE: driver (version 1.1.27t) for S3 Savage chipsets: Savage4,

   Savage3D, Savage3D-MV, Savage2000, Savage/MX-MV, Savage/MX,

   Savage/IX-MV, Savage/IX, ProSavage PM133, ProSavage KM133,

   Twister PN133, Twister KN133, SuperSavage/MX 128, SuperSavage/MX 64,

   SuperSavage/MX 64C, SuperSavage/IX 128, SuperSavage/IX 128,

   SuperSavage/IX 64, SuperSavage/IX 64, SuperSavage/IXC 64,

   SuperSavage/IXC 64, ProSavage DDR, ProSavage DDR-K

(II) CIRRUS: driver for Cirrus chipsets: CLGD5430, CLGD5434-4, CLGD5434-8,

   CLGD5436, CLGD5446, CLGD5480, CL-GD5462, CL-GD5464, CL-GD5464BD,

   CL-GD5465, CL-GD7548

(II) VMWARE: driver for VMware SVGA: vmware0405, vmware0710

(II) TSENG: driver for Tseng Labs chipsets: ET4000, ET4000W32, ET4000W32i,

   ET4000W32p, ET6000, ET6100, 

(II) TRIDENT: driver for Trident chipsets: tvga9000, tvga9000i, tvga8900c,

   tvga8900d, tvga9200cxr, tgui9400cxi, cyber9320, cyber9388, cyber9397,

   cyber9397dvd, cyber9520, cyber9525dvd, cyberblade/e4, tgui9420dgi,

   tgui9440agi, tgui9660, tgui9680, providia9682, providia9685,

   cyber9382, cyber9385, 3dimage975, 3dimage985, blade3d, cyberbladei7,

   cyberbladei7d, cyberbladei1, cyberbladei1d, cyberbladeAi1,

   cyberbladeAi1d, bladeXP, cyberbladeXPAi1

(II) CHIPS: Driver for Chips and Technologies chipsets: ct65520, ct65525,

   ct65530, ct65535, ct65540, ct65545, ct65546, ct65548, ct65550,

   ct65554, ct65555, ct68554, ct69000, ct69030, ct64200, ct64300

(II) APM: driver for the Alliance chipsets: AP6422, AT24, AT3D

(II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev, afb

(II) I128: driver for Number Nine I128 chipsets: i128, i128v2, i128t2r,

   i128t2r4

(II) NSC: Nsc family driver (version 2.7.6) for chipsets: 5530, SC1200,

   SC1400, REDCLOUD

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.4.18) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SF (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SH (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SL (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SN (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) I810: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, i810-dc100,

   i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G

(II) ARK: driver (version 0.5.0 for ARK Logic chipset: ark1000pv,

   ark2000pv, ark2000mt

(II) CYRIX: driver for Cyrix MediaGX Processors: mediagx

(II) Silicon Motion: driver (version 1.3.1) for Silicon Motion Lynx chipsets:

   Lynx, LynxE, Lynx3D, LynxEM, LynxEM+, Lynx3DM

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

(II) VGA: Generic VGA driver (version 4.0) for chipsets: generic

(II) DUMMY: Driver for Dummy chipsets: dummy

(II) v4l driver for Video4Linux

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset GeForce2 GTS found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe3007000 - 0xe3007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe3004000 - 0xe30043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe3000000 - 0xe3003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe3005000 - 0xe30057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe3006000 - 0xe3006fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe3007000 - 0xe3007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe3004000 - 0xe30043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe3000000 - 0xe3003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe3005000 - 0xe30057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe3006000 - 0xe3006fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [25] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) NV(0): Initializing int10

(II) NV(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) NV(0): Chipset: "GeForce2 GTS"

(**) NV(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NV(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NV(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NV(0): Using HW cursor

(--) NV(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD8000000

(--) NV(0): MMIO registers at 0xE0000000

(II) NV(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) NV(0): DDC Monitor info: 0x88fa2f0

(II) NV(0): Manufacturer: ADI  Model: 125a  Serial#: 16777577

(II) NV(0): Year: 1998  Week: 52

(II) NV(0): EDID Version: 1.1

(II) NV(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) NV(0): Sync:  Separate  CompositeSerration on. V.Sync Pulse req. if CompSync or SyncOnGreen

(II) NV(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 38  vert.: 29

(II) NV(0): Gamma: 2.25

(II) NV(0): DPMS capabilities: Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) NV(0): redX: 0.625 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.592

(II) NV(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.063   whiteX: 0.281 whiteY: 0.311

(II) NV(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) NV(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) NV(0): 720x400@88Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) NV(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) NV(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@87Hz (interlaced)

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) NV(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) NV(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) NV(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) NV(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) NV(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) NV(0): #1: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) NV(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) NV(0): #3: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) NV(0): #4: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553

(II) NV(0): #5: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 70  vid: 19113

(II) NV(0): #6: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 85  vid: 39297

(II) NV(0): #7: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 75  vid: 20393

(II) NV(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) NV(0): clock: 25.2 MHz   Image Size:  380 x 290 mm

(II) NV(0): h_active: 640  h_sync: 656  h_sync_end 752 h_blank_end 784 h_border: 8

(II) NV(0): v_active: 480  v_sync: 490  v_sync_end 492 v_blanking: 509 v_border: 8

(II) NV(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 120 Hz, H min: 31  H max: 94 kHz, PixClock max 2550 MHz

(II) NV(0): Serial No: 012TA0100169

(II) NV(0): Monitor name: NEW PANDA 21

(II) NV(0): end of DDC Monitor info

(--) NV(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kBytes

(==) NV(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) NV(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 31.50-82.00 kHz

(II) NV(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-100.00 Hz

(II) NV(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using mode "1280x1024/85Hz" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(--) NV(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x960"  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1152x768": 65.0 MHz, 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1152x768"   65.00  1152 1178 1314 1472  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.1 Hz (I)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   44.90  1024 1032 1208 1264  768 768 776 817 interlace +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "800x600": 87.8 MHz, 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   87.75  800 832 928 1080  600 600 602 625 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   81.00  800 832 928 1080  600 600 602 625 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "700x525": 77.9 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "700x525"   77.90  700 732 892 956  525 526 532 545 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "700x525"   61.00  700 744 820 940  525 526 532 541 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x512"   67.50  640 648 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x512"   54.00  640 664 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   54.00  640 688 744 900  480 480 482 500 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "720x400"   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x400"   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "576x432"   54.00  576 608 672 800  432 432 434 450 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x350"   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "576x384": 32.5 MHz, 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "576x384"   32.50  576 589 657 736  384 385 388 403 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"   47.25  512 536 584 688  384 384 386 404 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"   39.40  512 520 568 656  384 384 386 400 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"   37.50  512 524 592 664  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"   22.45  512 516 604 632  384 384 388 409 interlace doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "416x312"   28.64  416 432 464 576  312 312 314 333 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   28.15  400 416 448 524  300 300 302 315 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 300 302 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   25.00  400 428 488 520  300 318 321 333 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x240"   18.00  320 348 376 416  240 240 242 254 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 420  240 240 242 250 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 332 352 416  240 244 245 260 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.60  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "360x200": 17.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "360x200"   17.75  360 378 414 468  200 200 202 223 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x200"   15.75  320 336 368 416  200 200 202 222 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x175"   15.75  320 336 368 416  175 191 192 222 doublescan +hsync -vsync

(--) NV(0): Display dimensions: (380, 290) mm

(--) NV(0): DPI set to (85, 89)

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe3007000 - 0xe3007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe3004000 - 0xe30043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe3000000 - 0xe3003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe3005000 - 0xe30057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe3006000 - 0xe3006fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [27] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(==) NV(0): Write-combining range (0xd8000000,0x4000000)

(II) NV(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(==) NV(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NV(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NV(0): DPMS enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 5

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard0" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

LOG-nvidia

```

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.22_pre2-gss i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 05 August 2003

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Wed Aug  6 19:40:12 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "XFree86 Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) XKB: model: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) XKB: layout: "de"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (Is a directory)

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3099 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b099 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 1102,0004 card 1102,0053 rev 03 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:1: chip 1102,7003 card 1102,0040 rev 03 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:2: chip 1102,4001 card 1102,0010 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 1011,0019 card 1113,1207 rev 41 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 109e,036e card 0070,13eb rev 11 class 04,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0d:1: chip 109e,0878 card 0070,13eb rev 11 class 04,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3147 card 1106,3147 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1106,0571 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:2: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 23 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:3: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 23 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0150 card 0000,0000 rev a4 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI: (0:13:0) Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture rev 17, Mem @ 0xe3006000/12

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro] rev 164, Mem @ 0xe0000000/24, 0xd8000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe3007000 - 0xe3007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe3004000 - 0xe30043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe3000000 - 0xe3003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe3005000 - 0xe30057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [5] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe3006000 - 0xe3006fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe3007000 - 0xe3007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe3004000 - 0xe30043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe3000000 - 0xe3003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe3005000 - 0xe30057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [5] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe3006000 - 0xe3006fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe3007000 - 0xe3007fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe3004000 - 0xe30043ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe3000000 - 0xe3003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe3005000 - 0xe30057ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe3006000 - 0xe3006fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) MGA: driver for Matrox chipsets: mga2064w, mga1064sg, mga2164w,

   mga2164w AGP, mgag100, mgag100 PCI, mgag200, mgag200 PCI, mgag400,

   mgag550

(II) GLINT: driver for 3Dlabs chipsets: gamma, gamma2, ti_pm2, ti_pm, r4,

   pm4, pm3, pm2v, pm2, pm, 300sx, 500tx, mx, delta

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2, Vanta,

   RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64, Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256,

   GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400, GeForce2 MX 100/200,

   GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go, GeForce2 Integrated GPU,

   GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra, Quadro2 Pro,

   GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,

   GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

   GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, GeForce4 440 Go 64M,

   GeForce4 410 Go 16M, Quadro4 500 GoGL, Quadro4 550 XGL, Quadro4 NVS,

   GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go,

   Quadro4 580 XGL, Quadro4 280 NVS, Quadro4 380 XGL,

   GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3, GeForce3 Ti 200,

   GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600, GeForce4 Ti 4400,

   0x0252, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,

   Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,

   Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, 0x0300, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,

   GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, 0x0316, 0x0317, 0x0318,

   0x0319, 0x031A, 0x031B, 0x031C, 0x031D, 0x031E, 0x031F,

   GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200, 0x0323, GeForce FX Go5200,

   GeForce FX Go5250, 0x032A, Quadro FX 500, 0x032C, 0x032D, 0x032F

(II) TGA: driver for Digital chipsets: tga, tga2

(II) S3: driver (version 0.3.5 for S3 chipset: 964-0, 964-1, 968,

   Trio32/64, Aurora64V+

(II) S3VIRGE: driver (version 1.8.6) for S3 ViRGE chipsets: virge, 86C325,

   virge vx, 86C988, virge dx, virge gx, 86C375, 86C385, virge gx2,

   86C357, virge mx, 86C260, virge mx+, 86C280, trio 3d, 86C365,

   trio 3d/2x, 86C362, 86C368

(II) SIS: driver for SiS chipsets: SIS5597/5598, SIS530/620,

   SIS6326/AGP/DVD, SIS300/305, SIS630/730, SIS540, SIS315, SIS315H,

   SIS315PRO, SIS550, SIS650/M650/651/652/M652/M653/740, SIS330(Xabre),

   SIS660

(II) RENDITION: rendition driver (version 4.0) for chipsets: V1000,

   V2100/V2200

(II) NEOMAGIC: Driver for Neomagic chipsets: neo2070, neo2090, neo2093,

   neo2097, neo2160, neo2200, neo2230, neo2360, neo2380

(II) I740: Driver for Intel i740 chipset: i740 (agp), i740 (pci)

(II) TDFX: Driver for 3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3 chipsets: 3dfx Banshee,

   3dfx Voodoo3, 3dfx Voodoo5

(II) SAVAGE: driver (version 1.1.27t) for S3 Savage chipsets: Savage4,

   Savage3D, Savage3D-MV, Savage2000, Savage/MX-MV, Savage/MX,

   Savage/IX-MV, Savage/IX, ProSavage PM133, ProSavage KM133,

   Twister PN133, Twister KN133, SuperSavage/MX 128, SuperSavage/MX 64,

   SuperSavage/MX 64C, SuperSavage/IX 128, SuperSavage/IX 128,

   SuperSavage/IX 64, SuperSavage/IX 64, SuperSavage/IXC 64,

   SuperSavage/IXC 64, ProSavage DDR, ProSavage DDR-K

(II) CIRRUS: driver for Cirrus chipsets: CLGD5430, CLGD5434-4, CLGD5434-8,

   CLGD5436, CLGD5446, CLGD5480, CL-GD5462, CL-GD5464, CL-GD5464BD,

   CL-GD5465, CL-GD7548

(II) VMWARE: driver for VMware SVGA: vmware0405, vmware0710

(II) TSENG: driver for Tseng Labs chipsets: ET4000, ET4000W32, ET4000W32i,

   ET4000W32p, ET6000, ET6100, 

(II) TRIDENT: driver for Trident chipsets: tvga9000, tvga9000i, tvga8900c,

   tvga8900d, tvga9200cxr, tgui9400cxi, cyber9320, cyber9388, cyber9397,

   cyber9397dvd, cyber9520, cyber9525dvd, cyberblade/e4, tgui9420dgi,

   tgui9440agi, tgui9660, tgui9680, providia9682, providia9685,

   cyber9382, cyber9385, 3dimage975, 3dimage985, blade3d, cyberbladei7,

   cyberbladei7d, cyberbladei1, cyberbladei1d, cyberbladeAi1,

   cyberbladeAi1d, bladeXP, cyberbladeXPAi1

(II) CHIPS: Driver for Chips and Technologies chipsets: ct65520, ct65525,

   ct65530, ct65535, ct65540, ct65545, ct65546, ct65548, ct65550,

   ct65554, ct65555, ct68554, ct69000, ct69030, ct64200, ct64300

(II) APM: driver for the Alliance chipsets: AP6422, AT24, AT3D

(II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev, afb

(II) I128: driver for Number Nine I128 chipsets: i128, i128v2, i128t2r,

   i128t2r4

(II) NSC: Nsc family driver (version 2.7.6) for chipsets: 5530, SC1200,

   SC1400, REDCLOUD

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.4.18) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML 

(II) I810: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, i810-dc100,

   i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G

(II) ARK: driver (version 0.5.0 for ARK Logic chipset: ark1000pv,

   ark2000pv, ark2000mt

(II) CYRIX: driver for Cyrix MediaGX Processors: mediagx

(II) Silicon Motion: driver (version 1.3.1) for Silicon Motion Lynx chipsets:

   Lynx, LynxE, Lynx3D, LynxEM, LynxEM+, Lynx3DM

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

(II) VGA: Generic VGA driver (version 4.0) for chipsets: generic

(II) DUMMY: Driver for Dummy chipsets: dummy

(II) v4l driver for Video4Linux

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

```

danke fürs anschauen

also ich hab echt kein plan mehr

----------

## himpierre

Hallo

Hast Du mal eine andere Revision der Nvidia-Treibers versucht?

Thomas

----------

## Gorgone

jap 2 x eine nummer kleiner direkt vom 

ftp   download.nvidia.com

----------

## grox

ist die maus richtig konfiguriert ?

bei mir war das jedenfalls der gund 

für das nicht funktionieren vom nvidia-treiber,

und der nv ging jeweils erst nach einer minute wartezeit.   :Rolling Eyes: 

test für eine usb-mouse:

```
cat /dev/input/mice
```

wenn du die maus nun bewegst siehts du viele zeichen auf der console

bei mir stürzte der ganze X beim start ab (blackscreen),

hatte keine maus keine tastatur mehr, 

und das nur weil die maus nicht richtig definiert war.

seit die maus richtig definiert ist läuft der nvidia-4496 unter Xfree 4.3.0

perfekt und raketen schnell (g4ti4400); startdauer 3-4 sekunden mit fluxbox.   :Mr. Green: 

den nvidia-treiber habe ich ganz normal per emerge nvidia-kernel..4496.. reingezogen. glx dito.

grüsse

grox

----------

## Gorgone

nein funzt doch super die maus steht auch in der log

hab jetzt nochmal mit ner stage 3 installiert wieder das gleiche

ich kack hier echt ab

----------

## mrsteven

Blöde Frage, aber: Hast du auch deine /etc/XF86Config geändert:

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "GeForce 2MX 32MB"

    #Driver      "nv"

    Driver     "nvidia"     #wichtig!

    #VideoRam    32768

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

```

----------

## Gorgone

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Blöde Frage, aber: Hast du auch deine /etc/XF86Config geändert:
> 
> ```
> 
> Section "Device"
> ...

 

gegenfrage würd ich mich dann aufregen das nv geht und nvidia nicht ?

... is nich bös gemaind

----------

## mrsteven

Trotzdem würd mich mal deine config interessieren...

----------

## himpierre

Hast Du mal mit den AGP Einstellungen rumgespielt? Sprich:  AgpGart als Modul in den Kernel und dann mit Option NvAGP (oder so) testen?

Thomas

----------

## Gorgone

agp im kernel mit modul und fest rein gebaut

keine änderung

meine conf (das posten hier suckt *fg*)

http://holger.dyndns.info/linux/XF86Config

also ich werd jetzt so blöd wies klingt das teil nochmal mit stage 1 mit ner alten cd von gentoo installen nur mit ~arch

wenn dat nich hinhaut weis ich auch nich is doch zum kotzen

da installt mann gento einmal pro woche und dann gehts von einem zum anderen tag nichmer so wie gehabt *fu**

----------

## himpierre

uiuiuiu.... Für mich sieht das so aus, als wäre das nvidia Modul nicht geladen.   Falls es geladen ist, wird es, aus welchem Grund auch immer, nicht benutzt. Mich würde mal interessieren, was:

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/cards/0

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

so ausspucken.

Thomas

----------

## Gorgone

2600er root # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version

NVRM version: NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16 19:03:09 PDT 2003

GCC version:  gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r2, propolice)

2600er root # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/cards/0

Model:           RIVA TNT2/TNT2 Pro

IRQ:             11

Video BIOS:      02.05.17.03.00

Card Type:       AGP

server root # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          AGPGART

AGP Rate:        4x

Fast Writes:     Disabled

SBA:             Disabled

nvidia is geladen

hab sogar ne 2te karte genommen ne tnt2

----------

## crurl

Hi Ho

Das Problem in der Art hatte ich auch gehabt.

Die Loesung war bei mir recht einfach...

Rechner neu starten, in's BIOS-Setup gehen und "Assign IRQ to VGA" auf enabled gesetzt. 

Seit dem laeuft es bestens.

mfg

----------

